# Eliminator RC Chuck



## rayhowes (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi. Does anyone use this type of chuck, if so how do you rate it. Thanks.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

If you are talking about the woodrat eliminator, whats the point ? very expensive and limits depth of cut.
http://woodrat.com/chuck.html
Cheers
Pete


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ray

I have one in a box in the shop  ,, somewhere..


One users review,, I would give it 2 stars out of 5 stars...

The 2 stars = , it's hard to use if the router is in the table, plus it puts in mark on the router bit, small circle from the set screw,and if the bit spins you have a real mark in the bit...plus you have only on holding point for the bit unlike the normal collet chuck, plus it can be tricky to get the bit out once it has the set screw mark on the bit...vise grip time... with a small hammer to get it out..

===========


rayhowes said:


> Hi. Does anyone use this type of chuck, if so how do you rate it. Thanks.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

I use the Eliminator Chuck on my DeWalt 625 mounted in a WoodRat. Using allen wrenches to cinch up a bit instead of spanner wrenches feels very modern. You don't have to flop the router on its side and then reach in with two wrenches.

Though I must say, the Festool OF 1400 I got last week is pretty good. Single wrench with a ratcheting chuck and spindle lock. Pretty nifty.

I've used the Eliminator for a year, and inserting and removing bits is easy. Haven't any clearance a depth issues with it. 

Gary Curtis


----------



## andrewballantine (Apr 8, 2009)

I recently used an Eliminator chuck in a Trend T11 router mounted on a Woodrat.

I was having great difficulty making sliding dovetails and tenoning using the methods in the video. While trying to sort this out I accurately measured a test cut in a thin piece of beech. To my surprise an 8mm HSS straight bit was cutting a 9mm gap in the beech. This would account for the errors I had been getting. To checkthis out I removed the Eliminator and re-installed the original T11 collet and nut. Now the 8mm cutter is cutting 8mm. Therefore the Eliminator chuck does not appear to be centering the bit correctly.

I intend to send the Eliminator chuck back to have it tested as this characteristic is not acceptable.

I will say that the Eliminator is easy to use on the Woodrat because it is accessable and quick. It also increases the depth of the bit.

I am hoping that mine is faulty, because it beats using spanners.

Kind regards,

Andrew.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

By using a single hex key -- instead of two bulky wrenches -- a bit can be inserted or removed. Quite compact and handy. And I haven't seen any problems.

Be aware that your plunge depth is restricted somewhat. But for changing bits above the table, it sure makes life simple.

I use mine in a WoodRat, with a DeWalt 625 router, so the router is held upright. Now that I have an additional router, a Festool, because it uses only a single ratcheting chuck, I won't get an Eliminator for it.

Gary Curtis


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I use mine on my DW 618 in the table and have had it for a little over a year now. It has worked excellent with no problems at all and I'm not sure I could go back to to the old way of changing bits. In other words.... I love it! :sold:


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

andrewballantine said:


> I recently used an Eliminator chuck in a Trend T11 router mounted on a Woodrat.
> 
> I was having great difficulty making sliding dovetails and tenoning using the methods in the video. While trying to sort this out I accurately measured a test cut in a thin piece of beech. To my surprise an 8mm HSS straight bit was cutting a 9mm gap in the beech. This would account for the errors I had been getting. To checkthis out I removed the Eliminator and re-installed the original T11 collet and nut. Now the 8mm cutter is cutting 8mm. Therefore the Eliminator chuck does not appear to be centering the bit correctly.
> 
> ...


Yes yours is not right, mine is perfect and works great.

Anyone can test the run out themselves with dial indicator. Every shop should have one so you can check the actual run out and adjust all your shop tools anyway.

Send it in for a refund, but I would test it yourself.

It does not put a mark on my bits at all. Out of the four extenders I have the eliminator is by far the best one.


----------

